# Signs and Wonders



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Really Scary Signs & Wonders

Tonight we get to view an extraordinary event for a few hours after sunset. Jupiter and Venus will merge in the western sky and appear like one very bright star. The last time this occurred was around the time of the birth of Jesus. Many believe this planetary conjunction could have formed the star of Bethlehem. Is it a sign from God? I don't know, but I'm always cautious but open-minded about these things because of the astonishing events that happened in the first century.

Jesus prophesied the destruction of Jerusalem because of their, "missing the time of their visitation." (Luke 19:41-44) (Matthew 24:1,2) The city was destroyed in 70 A.D., but before its fall, there were a series of astonishing signs and wonders. The Jewish historians Josephus and Tacitus both wrote of them.

ARMIES IN THE CLOUDS

"...before sun-setting, chariots and troops of soldiers in their armour were seen running about among the clouds, and surrounding of cities."

"before sunset chariots were seen in the air over the whole country, and armed battalions speeding through the clouds and encircling the cities."

SIGNS IN THE TEMPLE

"A sudden lightning flash from the clouds lit up the Temple and the doors of the holy place abruptly opened."

"Moreover, at that feast which we call Pentecost, as the priests were going by night into the inner [court of the] temple, as their custom was, to perform their sacred ministrations, they said that, in the first place, they felt a quaking, and heard a great noise, and after that they heard a sound as of a great multitude, saying, 'Let us remove hence' "

"at the same feast, a cow led by the priest to sacrifice, brought forth a lamb in the middle of the temple;"

"Few people placed a sinister interpretation upon this. The majority were convinced that the ancient scriptures of their priests alluded to (this) as the very time when the Orient would triumph and from Judea would go forth men destined to rule the world."

People refused to hear anything they didn't agree with. -DK

MIRACLE OF THE EASTERN GATE OF JERUSALEM

"the eastern gate of the temple, which was of solid brass and very heavy, and was scarcely shut in an evening by twenty men, and was fastened by strong bars and bolts, was seen, at the sixth hour of the night, opened of its own accord, and could hardly be shut again;"

God was signifying their protection had been removed.

TWO ASTRONOMICAL SIGNS

"a star hung over the city like a sword, and the comet continued for a whole year."

The sword - a sign of war.

THE "COMMON-MAN" PROPHET

"...the most terrible (sign) of all, that one Jesus, an ordinary country fellow, four years before the war began, when the city was in peace and plenty, came to the feast of tabernacles, and ran crying up and down the streets day and night, 'A voice from the east, a voice from the west, a voice from the four winds, a voice against Jerusalem and the temple, a voice against the bridegrooms and the brides, a voice against all the people.' "

"The magistrates endeavoured by stripes and tortures, to restrain him; but he still cried with a mournful voice, 'Woe, woe to Jerusalem!,' This he continued to do for seven years and five months together, and especially at the great festivals; and he neither grew hoarse nor was tired; but went about the walls, and cried with a loud voice, 'Woe, woe to the city, and to the people, and to the temple;' "

He was murdered and the destruction came soon afterwards.

SIGNS TODAY

One star, a comet, weather and societal disruptions, Christians falling away, and turmoil, don't mean anything by themselves, but when several things happen in a specific window of time, one should wake-up and take notice.

"When it is evening, you say, 'It will be fair weather, for the sky is red.' 3 And in the morning, 'There will be a storm today, for the sky is red and threatening.' Do you know how to discern the appearance of the sky, but cannot discern the signs of the times?" (Matthew 16:2,3)

Pastor Dusty Kemp
New Life Church Houston


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm waiting to get a peak in the western sky. I hope the clouds break up a little.

http://abc13.com/society/how-to-see-tomorrows-star-of-bethlehem-conjunction/815165/


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I like the unexplained sounds*

coming from thin air but attributed to the HARRP project in the US -If you have listened to those recorded sounds from around the world they all have a commonality - sounds like a big brass band tuning up for concert - and watching video of those recording this as it stops them in their tracks in awe. The day of our Lord approaches, and has been approaching since Christs death and resurrection - time is fast forwarding in our generation, signs and portents, false prophets abound, people are falling away from faith, eventually God will say ENOUGH , and that day will draw nearer as the gospel is presented to the entire world -

I have one son who isn't a Christian, please Lord save him, give us all a little more TIME to reach those who would hear and heed your word !!! Lord help us remain FAITHFUL till that end of days, when your trumpet sounds !!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Joyous for the triumphant sound of our Lords return, but anxious also for our loved ones who need salvation and those who have fallen away. Joining you TrueblueTexican in prayer for your son. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Pet Spoon said:


> Joyous for the triumphant sound of our Lords return, but anxious also for our loved ones who need salvation and those who have fallen away. Joining you TrueblueTexican in prayer for your son. God Bless you and your family.


x2. Well said Pet Spoon.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers TBT as well as a conversion to all.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

KeeperTX said:


> x2. Well said Pet Spoon.


X3


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray right now that God would impress upon your son's heart the need for the savior and to be saved now.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Everything that has been written is coming. The fourth blood moon is around the corner.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

capt. david said:


> Everything that has been written is coming. The fourth blood moon is around the corner.


Yes. God's word is true. Amen.


----------

